# Sphagnum Moss!



## Adams13 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey everyone, i was wondering if there is any downside to the use of sphagnum moss with tegu's or any moss at all for that matter. The only reason i ask is because I'm looking for a better war to raise up the humidity in my little guys tank. Thanks,

Adams


----------



## COWHER (Mar 27, 2008)

I use it with no problems


----------



## AB^ (Mar 27, 2008)

The best way to keep decent humidity in a cage is by NOT using a screen topped cage. If you're already stuck with a glass tank with a screen top a little aluminum foil across the top will help your humidity a bunch.


----------



## Adams13 (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh dont get me wrong the humididty is fine, i am currently using a glass tank with a screened lid but that is only because my tegu is still small. i Gotta say the sphagnum does look awesome though, thanks for the replies ill post pics soon.


----------

